# After flashing 4.2 ROM I have CWM nandroid backups in multiple locations!?!?



## dem (Nov 6, 2011)

Search didn't lead me to an answer, so here goes . . .

The newest CWM Recovery put my most recent backup in data/media/clockworkmod.

I had one on my "SD" card before flashing CM 10.1, and it is still there at data/media/0/clockworkmod.

Possible problem: ROM Manager only sees the one in data/media/clockworkmod, not the older one.

Can I (should I) move the old one to the new location?

Thanks for any insight...


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Data/media is the same as your sdcard, sdcard is just a symlink. And by searching you should be able to find a solution to the new backup not showing up. Has to do with 4.2 Roms.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Your CWM needs to be updated to the latest version.
Old Nandroids will be located in /data/media/0/
If you want to restore an old nandroid you can move /data/media/0/clockworkmod/ to /data/media/clockworkmod/

All of your new nandroids (that you make after the jump to 4.2) will be located in /data/media/clockworkmod/


----------



## dem (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks much for the replies...

1) I have CWM Recovery 6.0.2.3, which is what I used to flash a 4.2 Rom (Cyanogenmod 10.1). Is there a newer CWM recovery, and if so, will it correct / change any of this?

2) If I'm understanding everything correctly, there is basically no chance that ROM Manager will see nandroids in both locations. So in order to restore an old one, I would have to move the contents of /data/media/0/clockworkmod/ to /data/media/clockworkmod/. Is that correct?

3) This change makes no sense to me. My PC can only see the location of the old nandroids, meaning that anything created in /data/media/0/clockworkmod/ will be very difficult to copy to a PC as an added precaution -- kind of defeats the purpose of making a nandroid if I can't readily move it off the phone to another location... Does anyone feel the same?

EDIT: So I saw on Koushik Dutta's Google+ page that he moved the CWM nandroid location to maximize the use of internal storage on phones like the Nexus 4, AND he is developing a new app that will address my issue (3) above -- he describes the app as follows:

Browse to a web server running on your phone.
See the list of of CWM Backups.
Download any backup from your phone to your computer as a flashable zip.
No USB cables necessary


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

https://plus.google.com/u/1/112476065271141473049/posts/LVnpfUyjJpy


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

Use TWRP

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dem (Nov 6, 2011)

An update to rom manager allows it to see my old backups, but also made it impossible to copy a nandroid to my pc without either paying for *premium* or using adb commands. So I might just end up using twrp.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

